# petsmart



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

*petsmart grooming horror story*

Hi Guys,
I know most of you don't live in the Philadelphia area, but this letter was emailed to me and I thought I would pass it on. I groom all my dogs and think it's pretty easy to learn. After reading this letter you might consider it!

Also, my step daughters dog is the sweetest dog. He never used to flinch when I would cut his nails. One time I took him to a groomer and after that, he wouldn't let me cut his nails. HMMMMMMMMM

Good morning, everyone!

I just wanted to forward along an email that was sent to us from a 
concerned citizen who used to go to the Pottstown Petsmart. I know 
that some of our volunteers reside in the Pottstown area or know 
people who do.

This email has concerned all of us and if any of you use the groomer 
at this Petsmart or have heard any other accounts like this from this 
location, PLEASE get in touch with us ASAP:

"I just wanted to share with you something that I witnessed today at 
the PetSmart in Pottstown , PA. ..

I had dropped my dog off at the groomers inside of PetSmart and when 
I came back to pick her up, I saw through the mirror the groomer 
smacking at a large, brown dog. Then I saw the dog snap at her and 
she reared back and with a full fist punched the dog right in the 
side of the mouth. At that point, I started screaming for someone to 
help and the nurse from Banfield Vet came running to see what had 
happened. When the manager came to ask what happened, I told her
everything. She was most def initely in disbelief! Even my daughter, 
Madison, told her that she saw the woman punch the dog in the face. 
This woman manager just told me, "You think you saw the groomer hit 
the dog but I assure you that she did not." She continued by saying 
that it's my word against her's. I know what I saw!!!! There's no 
doubt in my mind! After lots of very loud arguing, I saw my dog come 
out from the back room and I went into the grooming area and then 
confronted the groomer about what I had seen. She instantly snapped 
back at me saying that the dog tried to bite her. Okay, so is that 
what we do now? Abuse dogs for being scared and upset because someone 
was RAKING through it's tangled fur? I just felt so bad for the dog 
and the owner's who will most likely never find out about the 
situation.

When I went to pay, the manager came righ t over and said that it was
complimentary today and that I can go. I guess it was her only way to 
get me out of the store and to shut me up! But, I assure you that I 
did not! I called the Pottstown Police Department and filed a report. 
I plan on calling the news and making them aware as well. Lastly, I 
think that a call to the HUMANE SOCIETY is more than due!!!

What I am asking you to do is to please forward this to your family 
and friends to inform them to never use this groomer. Our pets can 
not talk and tell us what's happening to them. You have to be 100% 
sure of the places and environments that you put your pets in. You 
are all they have and they depend on you for their safety and well 
being. I can't even begin to think of what else goes on in there when 
they think no one is watching! Well, today I was watching! 
I plan to fight this to the very end!!! Thanks for listening!

Dana


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Linda,

Thanks for the info. I can add something to this. I took my other dog to Petco just for a nail trim. After twisting & ripping one nail to the quick I learned the technician was just learning and had never trimmed nails before. That would have been good to know up front.

They, happily, paid my vet bill. I wish I'd never gone there.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Linda - :jaw: 


I almost started to cry when I read your post. That is DISGUSTING and makes me so MAD to hear what the groomer did. You are such a wonderful person for standing up for all dogs that may go to this groomer and I thank you for being an angel and speaking up :angel:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG, we take Pepper to Petsmart for his puppy and sanitary trims. They used to bathe him, too, but I've taken that over since I prefer to do it myself. 

Now they have no reason to take him in the back area since they will never again be bathing him. He'll go in for trims only, at least until I learn how to do it myself.

Thankfully Pepper is quite happy to see the gals there, so I know he hasn't been mistreated. 

Between this story and the one about the groomer who cut the dog's ear off and Super Glued it back on, it really makes you wonder who you can trust!  

Wanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

That is truly tragic. I hope the media and police take action. I'm very suspicious of the "chain" groomers. I know many are good, but I think in some, the turn-over is quite high. My daughter usually takes her darling Westie to a groomer in my area, but since she lives in SF and had a very busy week, she took him to a Petco there. She said the two male groomers looked like "skinheads". They assured her they knew how to groom Westies. Well, long story short, he came back completely shaved, looking like a skinhead. My daughter was in tears. I've used the same groomer for 9 years, and she's been in business way longer than that. I think we need to be really sure we know we're taking our babies to a reputable groomer. Animal abuse is tragic as these poor animals have no way of telling us what has happened.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Tears came to my eyes reading that. Now I know why I take my dog to a very expensive, but very good groomer who I trust. She has been grooming dogs for 20+ years and came recommended from someone I met at my vet. I would love to do it myself, but not sure if I can handle it. Linda, you will have to teach me one of these days.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

This was so heart breaking to read. 

I take Benji to my vet's office where they have a groomer on staff. She is experienced and Benji enjoys going to her. I have peace of mind that Benji is at a safe place where people really care about their clients. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is just sickening, and to think that there are many out there. I for one, am now set on doing it all myself. I even tried those little clippers for the feet today and it was pretty easy. Here's to safety and saving money. 

Another place that leave me skeptical is doggie daycares - the other day we had a surprise funeral to go to and we had to leave our kids at a sitter and had to leave Oreo at a doggy daycare. When we went to pick him up he was soaked! I asked them why and they said they didn't know!!! How could they not know what is going on a their daycare. Needless to say that Oreo came back utterly stressed, his poops were runny and he did not recover from uncontrolled loose stools for 5 days!! To make it worse, Oreo was barking at other dogs uncontrollably the very day from getting back from daycare. After experiencing all of this I no longer will be sending him to any daycare - I will not take that risk.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is such a terrible story but sadly one that you hear often. I have always wondered about the groomers at those type of locations. I can say that if I could, I would groom my own, but I have found a groomer that only does small dogs, she is great & loves my dogs!!
Lily - when we first got her - went to a local popular groomer in town and I feel that they abused her!!
I witnessed it when I picked her up the last time, and they carried her out of the back closet (dark and small) in a cat carrier and said they put her in there cause she was barking!!!!!!! Well you sit her on a table, next to a dog 17XXXX her size and of course she is going to bark. I think that she was so traumatized by that, and of course I dont know what else they did to her but she does not trust anyone anymore (except people she knows well). Its too bad you could not wait around for that owner to tell them what happened!!
It makes me so mad!!!
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Do groomers have to go through any formal training?
> 
> It just seems like there are SOO many horror stories and bad ones out there?
> 
> Kara


Unforunately, all you need is a pair of clippers and place to put a table and you can call yourself a "groomer". That is why I think it is very important to ask for references and call them. Ask to see pictures of clients dogs. When I had a grooming/pet shop my grooming table was in the open, any one could watch. (That made it very challenging at times) And the walls were plastered with pictures of dogs that I groomed.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Debbie is right a pair of clippers is all you need, but many of us have learned under another groomer or have gone to school. There are always exceptions to the rule but don't let this make you think all groomers are violent and abusive. Most groomers get into the business because the love dogs and want to do the best for them. This story make me very sad because many of us go out of our way to make dogs comfortable with us and learn that grooming is fun and calming. This gives us groomers a very bad name... petsmarts groomers come and go and you don't have to have any expirence to be hired. They do send you to school, but I don't know the details. I do know that they are not allowed to finish anything with scissors and the only to blades they are given are a 7 and 10, so how they are able to clip a Westie in a breed clip is beyond me. 
Just remember this is not the norm...not all groomers are ugly.

Erin


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, such sad stories. The daycare stories also scare me. Mine used to go to daycare, but now I bring a gal into my house. She is so in love with my dogs. I pay her for an hour and I find she will stay up to 3 hrs no extra cost! She can't get herself to leave. 

I think high end groomers do take classes. I am not sure if they need a license. They should need one, but I don't know. I wonder about the chain stores if their groomers are taught or just kinda wing it. From the sounds of it, they just wing it!

I know there are Havanese clinics that teach owners how to grooom their havanese. I never paid much attention to them, since I do my own. I think if you contact the Havanese club closest to where you live, they will have more info. They look like a lot of fun too!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> ...I wonder about the chain stores if their groomers are taught or just kinda wing it. From the sounds of it, they just wing it!
> 
> I know there are Havanese clinics that teach owners how to grooom their havanese. ...


The Petsmart in our area is a training school. The new groomers are apprenticed to the experienced ones. We've decided we're only going to schedule with one particular gal since she was very good with Pepper and did a wonderful job. We didn't ask for her last time and the gal who worked on him couldn't resist trimming him a bit, even though we said "no trim". :doh:

Also, all of our bad groomer experiences were with the independent shops in our area! My thinking was that, since this Petsmart's setup is open to the shopping area for viewing, they can't do much without us seeing it. Still, if that Pottstown gal was punching a dog in plain view, all that glass doesn't mean a thing  .

I wish we had a Havanese club near us. I would LOVE to attend a grooming clinic for Pepper's sake! :help:

Wanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is very sad. There was a story posted a few weeks back on the maltese list about really knowing your groomer and cage dryers being bad. A family took home a retired champion and wanted her in a full coat. The dog ended up dying from over heating in the cage dryer. Really check your groomer out, if you use one. I hate to hear the horrible stories how someone can be so unkind to an animal. At least you brought it to the manager's attention!

Amanda


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - it is so hard to find a good groomer. I only take my dogs to Auntie Lois .
On a recommendation Ionce took Asta to a different groomer as Lois could not take him . I walked in and the woman was arguing with a client . Not a good sign ..
I looked at the dogs being groomed and the staff and they all looked miserable . I decided this was not the place for us and I went home and washed him myself . She ended up yelling at me for making an appointment and not keeping it .. 
She wanted a credit card number so she could charge me if I did not show up for the appointment . I had never heard of such nonsense .
Yes there are classes for groomers but I recommmend only master groomers - not petsmart or petco - the turnover seems to be high at least with the ones near us ..
Most of them seem to be good to the dogs but they are clipper happy !!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> IShe wanted a credit card number so she could charge me if I did not show up for the appointment . I had never heard of such nonsense .


That is a *BIG RED FLAG* to me! Too bad that there isn't some way to easily distinquish the good ones from the bad ones. I'm sure there are excellent groomers, but chances are...you would have to go through a few bad ones first to find them  Unless, you are just really lucky!

I did get the name and # of a good groomer here in town, I've seen her Hav puppy cut in person at the playdate, and she does do great work on Havs.

The Petsmart here does ALOT of grooming. The grooming room is always buzzing with activity, no matter what time of day.

Kara


----------



## Asia's mommy (Jul 1, 2007)

Do groomers have to go through any formal training?

This was a question from one of ya'll - The answer is YES! And quite a bit!! 

Before I decided to stay home with my 2 boys, I was a cosmetologist (hair dresser) And when we were in cos. school, one of our options was to pursue dog grooming! That is so sick that someone would do that to a dog. I mean honestly... if I was in the street and a large dog came charging at me... I may punch it in the face. But if your a dog groomer... you should know different techniques on how to calm a dog down. I see people like that just as a nurse that mistreats an elderly person in a nursing home. SICK! 

Well all I can say is that I thank God for the fact that we reap what we sow in this life!!! Because that girl sure will! - Jessi


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I was just doing some late night reading at 4 a.m. in the morning....Nutso I am... and came upon this thread about the situation at the Petsmart. I am glad I never decided to use a Petsmart for a grooming appointment for Radat when the time comes. I mean I have no idea if they are in the habit of employing abusive employees all the time but reading this makes me incredibly mad. I think I would have gone in there and stopped the groomer from doing that immediately. I would have really gotten pissed....:frusty: :frusty: I'm not sure if this was an isolated incident, often they are and it's more of a problem with the actual Groomer and not the place that hired them. I would hate to think that a place as large as this would be in the practice of hiring people like this to groom dogs.

I wonder if there was an update on this person?? If they really went to the Press and filed the charges. I am going to check this out some more.

Derek


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I do not think all Petsmarts would be like that. I have never used a groomer but the Store in our area has the groomers up front in a glassed in area you can walk into at any time and observe. You see everything execpt for the washing. I've watched on several occasions and never witnessed anything that bothered me. It probably depends on the individual groomer and the store management.

Once I watched them remove all of the coat of dog that could have been a Havanese. They had a collar on him to keep him from biting as he was matted so bad all they could do was shave him. One groomer was shaving and another was giving him treats.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I can add something to this. I took my other dog to Petco just for a nail trim. After twisting & ripping one nail to the quick I learned the technician was just learning and had never trimmed nails before. That would have been good to know up front.
> 
> They, happily, paid my vet bill. I wish I'd never gone there.


I used to work at Petco as a dog trainer and had one of the groomers do Bandit. Since I worked there, I could sit in back and watch and make sure she didn't trim anything on her and that she was treated well.
Instead of being treated well, the groomer took a personal call from her partner and walked to the other side of the room and turned her back on my dog while she was on the table with the noose around her neck.
Bandit slipped and was hanging by her neck and the groomer had no clue since she had her back turned. I flew over the counter and got Bandit and then I went to the manager. All I got were excuses for her behavior...she was overworked, she was tired, they were short staffed, etc. 
I watched to see if they would reprimand or fire her and when they didn't, I turned in my notice that when I finished all of my classes that were on the calendar, I was quitting. After they hung my dog, I thought that was pretty darn nice of me since I just wanted to walk out the door and never go back.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My Petsmart is fabulous. I don't use them for grooming, but I was just over there yesterday watching how the groomers handled a Havanese with very bad manners. He was screaming and screaming as she tried to groom him and she was so patient and petting him the whole time.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a horror story! I'm glad that person is pursuing it . I think the best way to find a good, experienced groomer is by word of mouth. I asked every dog owner I saw on our walking path whose dog looked beautifully groomed whom they used, and they all said the same one! I am leery of the chains, too, just because of the turnover factor, plus the masses of animals moving through there. I worry about what they might catch. Though I imagine there may be some fine groomers there, as well. But Jan's story is awful. 

I found this story even more interesting, Linda, because, though I have lived in California most of my life, I was born in Pottstown, P-A!


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*groomer*

That is a really sad story. We could not bear to leave our dogs anywhere to be groomed. We are learning to do it ourselves and feel pretty good about it. the worst part is making that first cut around the feet. I am always afraid I will trim too much. I must say though that I can't stand to cut nails as I am afraid of cutting them too short. We board our dogs in a local salon on occasion when we are out of town and can't take the dogs with. Sherry is wonderful with our dogs...and since we board them, she will trim their nails usually for free or $2.00 per dog....and she comes to the car to do it so we don't even have to take them in...now that is service. So there are some really good groomers out there. Just takes some time to find them. Susan


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

I used to take all three of my Havanese to Petsmart to be groomed. I stopped because of all the confusion of dogs crying and the really loud dryers. If it's really loud to me out front, it has to be real bad if you are back there. I loved the girl that did the actual grooming but I didn't like the fact that while my dogs are in a crate with a hot dryer on them the groomer is out front starting another dog, (she told me they have to schedule so many dogs in each time slot). I have heard too many bad stories about dogs dying from the heat because no one was watching, just can't take the chance.
I found a local groomer that was just getting her business started and she gave me a tour of her place. Every thing she and her helper do can be seen. I talked to her about the dryer thing and she showed me her drying area and assured me that the temps on the kind of dryers she uses are not hot enough to burn or hurt a dog. 
My dogs stress about grooming and I'm sure it's because of their experience at Petsmart. To much confusion.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Hi folks. I'm the newbie here. I will go and post an intro soon. But I HAD to respond to this because I just took my Lilly to Petsmart this past Monday the 6th to get a few mats out (she is getting her adult coat) and I received a phone call explaining that they were too close to her skin and they needed to shave her down now I did not realize that they meant SHAVE all her fur off. I was not expecting a nakid dog(I could see the pink under her fur). Her rear was even shorter and uneven. She had her ear cut in two places, a cut between two of her paw pads, her nose hair shaved off and her eyelashes were cut off. When my husband and daughter (shes is 15) picked Lilly up they were in shock. While my husband paid the groomer lectured my daughter about not brushing her enough which I do understand the need but don't lecture my daughter about. Needless to say I will NEVER take Lilly or my other two dogs (chow mix and a german shepherd) there for anything. I did call and was lectured by the same groomer my self but I stood my ground and she said I will give you this package for free when you come back. Ha fat chance of that ever happening. So it doesn't surprise me that one was caught abusing a dog. I would have tried to wait for the owner of that dog to come back but that isn't always possible. Sorry my first post is so long*


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, what horrible stories. These just confirm my decision to SELF groom


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I think My First Instinct was correct when I thought to myself that I wanted to be the one to groom Radar. I would rather go through the training or whatever it takes to ensure that he doesnn't have to be the next Horror-Story on here. I don't think I could watch my Radar "Hang" from a lead like that without really getting in someones face and coming pretty close to getting physical with them......:frusty: :frusty: :frusty: 

Derek....Grrrrrrr..


----------

